# Chicken For King!!!



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That is one crazy chicken. 
How much is that in American dollars?


----------



## chickenking (Feb 10, 2014)

The price of 1 chicken for breeding purpose in vn is 1000usd


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thats a little high for me. Thanks!


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

same here, It would be the talk of the town though!


----------



## chickenking (Feb 10, 2014)

In VN, it's a very rare and highly valued breed


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

What happen to the picture. Wanted to show my husband who's from the Philippines

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

This was the video
https://www.youtube.com/watch? v=D4Hc3pqWyi0&feature=youtube_gdata_playe


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I do not see practicality of this creature.. what an odd ball ugly looking bird.... but talk about meaty legs... haha.. pickled chickens feet for days!!!! but at the price of an automobile... I would have to say no thanks... plus I dont think they would free range on my mountain side house..


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

This chicken is not my cup of tea on price or appearance. However, I do see the value of it in preserving culture and heritage.


----------

